# How did the Pheasants make it through the winter?



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

I was wondering how the pheasants made it through the Winter. My main interest is SE corner of NoDak. I had heard reports that everything was really bad.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There was not a total wipeout of adults. The hatch should be the next 3 weeks so it is weather dependent now. We don't need this cold wet crap.


----------

